# Lees kricket keeper



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

I have just been looking at a Lees kricket keeper, 
What are they like to use?
And how do you rate them?


----------



## Paulios (Apr 21, 2008)

i used one for a while, i found it was fairly good for getting the crickets out and giving them to my geckos as you dont ever need to touch them but the huge downside is that somehow the crickets can escape. we had loads of them running around the house which wasnt too pleasant. i think it all depends on the size of the crickets.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

hi, i made my own deep clear plastic tub, secure lid plenty of ventilation holes, egg crates, old toilet paper tubes cut re-rolled to make them smaller,works fine.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a large plastic box from Poundland, drilled small holes for ventilation and provided a layer of bran. I then added some spider & cricket water.
Next, I filled one end of a toilet roll tube with cotton wool balls and taped the end so that nothing could escape. I placed this in the tub with all the crickets.

Now all i do is stick on a glove and shake off the excess crickets when i grab the tube. Its easy to just pour them gently into the gecko's viv. Job done


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

I use several of them and have never had any trouble with escapees. I currently have medium sized crickets in them.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

we use the big funariums for crickets, if you want to keep small crickets in them then stick some newspaper over the lid with electric tape and they cant get out 
Owen


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I use Olly's cricket keeper its a plastic tub and my hand.

Just use your hands its only bloomin crickets what are they going to do to you??


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

chimpy666 said:


> I use Olly's cricket keeper its a plastic tub and my hand.
> 
> Just use your hands its only bloomin crickets what are they going to do to you??



spot on... although it is very entertaining watching my housemate picking them out of the tub one by one with tweezers and putting them into a glass so he can feed them to his gecko...lol.. 
Owen


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Paul_Amanda said:


> I bought a large plastic box from Poundland, drilled small holes for ventilation and provided a layer of bran. I then added some spider & cricket water.
> Next, I filled one end of a toilet roll tube with cotton wool balls and taped the end so that nothing could escape. I placed this in the tub with all the crickets.
> 
> Now all i do is stick on a glove and shake off the excess crickets when i grab the tube. Its easy to just pour them gently into the gecko's viv. Job done


 whats the glove for


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

To prevent cricket smell getting on my fingers! They stink


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I just keep them in the pre-pack tubs you buy them in. So much easer that way... i have'nt had any escapes.


----------

